# Summer Shrooms



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

Morels are long over has anybody been finding any delecious summer shrooms?


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

The black chanterelles and other chanties came up in full force the past couple of weeks in southern Il. I've never found chanterelles in northern Il. before July, which tends to be the drier of the summer months. With all this rain someone should be finding chicken o' woods and oyster mushrooms. Like anything it's all a matter of timing.


----------



## downersgravedigger (May 7, 2014)

Im new to the area and recently posted a question about Chants in Northern IL, thanks for the information Jaybo! I actually went out for a few hours this weekend around Plainfield to see what I could find, in short, nothing yet. I didnt even see any Red Oak, which is how we find them in NY. I assumed it would be the same here in IL, but Im interested in some advice if they like different trees in this part of the country. Any advice on Chants and Trumpets would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

i am at the il/wi state line and went out today for the first time no chanterelles found yet. I did find quite a few very large areas of what looks like some type of mushroom beginning to fruit. Small patches of white bumps growing out of the ground. sort of looks like morel stumps but fresh and bright white just barely coming up...Gonna go back in a week and see what it might be...


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

I found what I beleive to be baby oysters and lots of cool fungi yesterday. Along with my first ever Chantrelles... I predicted they would be popping early with the weather we were having and my hunch paid off! They are still small about an inch or two big but thats the way I like my chants the bigger ones seem to be more brittle.


----------



## brookie (Jun 4, 2014)

Anybody have any idea what is going to appear here


----------

